# Gar Compatibility



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh lord....it's been almost a year since I've posted on here, but I've been super busy, so I guess that's a good reason.

I had a quick question for anyone who can give me an answer. I'm planning on setting up a 33g long this winter break and I already have a Spotted Gar who's going to be going in there. I was wondering if anyone had any other ideas about compatibility with him. I know I can have fish who wont fit in his mouth, so I was considering maybe a Black Ghost Knife or maybe another Gar or a Clown Knife. Any ideas? Much appreciated.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Or you could buy somethign that is suitable for the tank size and get rid of the gar...


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah a gar in that tank is just a bad idea.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

33 gallon long tanks are great for a lot of applications ; but big fish is not one of them.....at 6 months old the gar would be way too big.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Size issues aside, gars are pretty mean little suckas, and will happily tear into things that won't fit into their mouths. A black ghost would possibly be safe it it stayed on the bottom out of the way, but it could be a mighty expensive little snack it it didn't. I dunno on this one.. you already have the gar and will likely keep it, so the best tankmates would be other big bruisers... which also won't fit into this tank.
Bummer.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Size issues aside, gars are pretty mean little suckas, and will happily tear into things that won't fit into their mouths. A black ghost would possibly be safe it it stayed on the bottom out of the way, but it could be a mighty expensive little snack it it didn't. I dunno on this one.. you already have the gar and will likely keep it, so the best tankmates would be other big bruisers... which also won't fit into this tank.
> Bummer.


this is true


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sell the 33 if you already have it, And buy something bigger.

Maybe a 55 gallon. Atleast it would be better.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Not much better a minimum tank size for a spotted/tropical gar is 125 gallons and thats pushing it.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Agreed, I suggest searching ebay ect ect for used tanks.

You might find one cheaper then a 33 long.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

A 125 wouldn't even be big enough for a shortnose IMHO.
Sell off the gar if possible, and pick something better for the size of tank you have. A 33 long is pretty much only suited for a growout tank for juvenile gars, and it will quickly outgrow it. Knifefish... kind of iffy. Just because it can't fit in it's mouth, doesn't mean it won't kill it. Certain gar will go after anything, and others if used to them, won't even touch them. But they will definitely outbulk a ghost knife quickly. As they get larger, they tend to rest on the bottom of the tank, so there might be conflict.

Really all I can say is, get rid of it, unless you plan on a much larger tank. Upgrading to a 55 is pretty much pointless with the size it will get.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 55 would be totally senseless...it has the same basic footprint as the 33.....only taller.for a gar , somethig more like a 4' X 8' tank would be better...
i agree....get rid of the gar and find some nice tetras for the 33..


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not home at the moment, but I do go on break in the next couple of weeks so I'll take care of taking the gar back and hopefully getting some kind of reimbursement. However, I am pretty interested in getting a Black Ghost Knife, which I'm pretty sure can survive well in a 33g. Any ideas on their compatibility?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Have you done research on any of the fish you want to buy? lol
Black Ghost Knives get 4 feet long! In a year he'll be way to big for a 33 gallon tank!
Is it big fish your looking for or are you just looking at fish and deciding you want them?
If your looking for big fish Id save up and invest in a 125 or larger gallon tank.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've tried to do research on black ghost knives but I fall up short and unable to find what people keep them with. I've been raising fish for a little over 5 years and I'm very seasoned when it comes to regular tropical, but I guess my oddball encyclopedia needs a little bit of brushing up. What I originally wanted to to for a 33g long was an oddball tank even though I'm well aware of the size each fish grows.

Are there any other smaller oddball fish that stay small and are rather docile or do I just have the wrong idea for oddballs in a 33g? I do appreciate the criticism and help by the way.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You have a picture of one in as your avatar and thats mostly it.
The problem is most oddballs get pretty big. 
You could use your 33 as a growout tank and slowly keep upgrading.
eels get big, polypterous get big, ropefish get big, knifefish get big, most catfish get big, arowanas get big, stingrays get big, idk.
Blue Cray is really the oddball guy but he keeps large oddballs, id ask him if he know of anything else.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> You have a picture of one in as your avatar and thats mostly it.


Yeah that's very true. I'm guessing unless I have something along the lines of a 125g I should just stick to smaller fish.

I don't want to go along the lines of neons or anything beginnerish though, I want something interesting and something active. Any suggestions?

I also thought of a Bumblebee Goby tank even though I really don't want to limit it to them or brackish, since they get large as well. 

If anyone has any helpful ideas or whatnot feel free to leave suggestions and ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I redirected the tank ideas to this thread:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/26355-33g-long-fish-ideas.html


----------

